#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Σχετικά με την έγγραφη σύμβαση και την έννοια μισθωτός

## Γιάννης.Χ.

Καλησπέρα σας.

Διαβάζω αυτό (το οποίο είχα ακούσει και παλαιότερα).


----
Ωστόσο, έχουν το δικαίωμα να φορολογηθούν ως μισθωτοί και κατά συνέπεια να καρπωθούν αφορολόγητο όριο έως και 9.350 ευρώ υπό προϋποθέσεις.
*Οι προϋποθέσεις*
1.Έχουν έγγραφη σύμβαση με τα φυσικά και νομικά πρόσωπα τα οποία λαμβάνουν τις υπηρεσίες τους,
2.Τα φυσικά και νομικά πρόσωπα τα οποία λαμβάνουν τις υπηρεσίες δεν υπερβαίνουν τα τρία, ή εφόσον υπερβαίνουν τον αριθμό αυτό, ποσοστό εβδομήντα πέντε τοις εκατό (75%) των ακαθαρίστων εσόδων του εισοδήματος να  προέρχεται από ένα από τα φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα που λαμβάνουν τις υπηρεσίες αυτές.
- Οι εργαζόμενοι με «μπλοκάκι» που πληρούν τις παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις έχουν δικαίωμα να φορολογηθούν ως μισθωτοί


και ρωτάω το εξής: 
Έγγραφη σύμβαση θεωρείται και η Σύμβαση που κάνουμε για τα αυθαίρετα ή Είναι κάποια άλλη σύμβαση άλλου τύπου?
Είμαι παντελώς άσχετος, θα μου ήτανε πολύ χρήσιμο να το ξέρω γιατί διαθέτω τις άλλες προυποθέσεις.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## accounter

Καλημέρα , κάνεις μια σύμβαση όπως παρακάτω και την καταθέτεις στην Δ.Ο.Υ 

ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ
Στην (πόλη)…………………………..σήµερα την……/……/201……ηµέρα……… µεταξύ των συµβαλλοµένων:
(α) της επιχείρησης µε την επωνυµία………….................................................………………………………………
έδρα……………………………………………………… και αντικείµενο εργασιών ………………………....................
....................…... ΑΦΜ ......……………… και ΔΟΥ ……...........…… µε νόµιµο εκπρόσωπο
.................................... ……………………………… που στη συνέχεια θα αναφέρεται ως «επιτηδευµατίας
λήψης υπηρεσιών» και 
(β) του ελεύθερου επαγγελµατία µε τα στοιχεία: ονοµατεπώνυµο
…………………………..................................................................... µε έδρα ή κατοικία
……………………………………………………………………. ΑΦΜ ………………………………… ΔΟΥ ……………………………………… και
δραστηριότητα ……………........................ ……………………………………………………………. που στη συνέχεια θα
αναφέρεται ως «επιτηδευµατίας παροχής υπηρεσιών» (ειδικά στοιχεία και πληροφορίες αν
απαιτούνται……………………………………………..)
συµφωνούνται και γίνονται δεκτά τα παρακάτω:
1. Ο δεύτερος των συµβαλλοµένων επιτηδευµατίας παροχής υπηρεσιών θα αναλάβει τις εργασίες
…………....... ………………………………………………………………….
………………………………………………………………………………………….
…………………………………………………………………………………………..
………………………………………………………………………………………….. έναντι της συνολικής ετήσιας αµοιβής (ολογράφως)
………………………………….……………………………………………………… (…………,….) ευρώ.
2. Το ποσό της αµοιβής αυτής είναι το ακαθάριστο και, σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα προσαυξάνεται νόµιµα, από
επιρριπτόµενους φόρους, οι οποίοι θα επιβαρύνουν τον επιτηδευµατία λήψης υπηρεσιών.
3. Σημειώνεται ότι εφόσον υπάρχει σχετική υποχρέωση θα ενεργείται η ανάλογη παρακράτηση φόρου
(άρθρο 58 του ΚΦΕ, Ν 2238/1994 ). Η παρακράτηση αυτή θα αποδεικνύεται µε έγγραφη µοναδική βεβαίωση
που θα χορηγείται από τον επιτηδευµατία λήψης υπηρεσιών, εντός της προθεσµίας που προβλέπεται από τις
οικείες διατάξεις (άρθρο 83 του ΚΦΕ, Ν 2238/1994 ).
4. Επισηµαίνεται ότι λόγω του ανεξάρτητου χαρακτήρα της σύµβασης, δεν οφείλονται στον επιτηδευµατία
παροχής υπηρεσιών αποδοχές µισθωτής εργασίας, ήτοι δώρα εορτών και επίδοµα άδειας, αµοιβή
υπερεργασιακής ή υπερωριακής απασχόλησης κ.λπ.
5. Περαιτέρω, η ετήσια ως άνω αµοιβή θα καταβάλλεται σύµφωνα µε τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις, µέχρι την
τελευταία εργάσιµη ηµέρα κάθε µήνα (ή ηµερολογιακού τριµήνου, ή ηµερολογιακού τετραµήνου, ή
εξαµήνου), οπότε θα καθίσταται απαιτητό ένα µέρος της ετήσιας αµοιβής (άρθρο 48 του ΚΦΕ, Ν 2238/1994 ,
σε συνδυασµό µε το άρθρο 13 του ΚΒΣ, ΠΔ 186/1992 ):
1. Α περίοδος……………………………………………
2. Β περίοδος……………………………………………
3. Γ περίοδος……………………………………………
4. Δ περίοδος…………………………………………… κ.λ.π.
6. Η καταβολή της αµοιβής θα αποδεικνύεται αποκλειστικά µε την έκδοση του νόµιµα προβλεπόµενου
φορολογικού στοιχείου (άρθρο 13 του ΚΒΣ, ΠΔ 186/1992 ), αποκλειοµένου κάθε άλλου εγγράφου ή
απόδειξης που θα συσταθεί για αυτόν τον σκοπό.
7. Για την ορθή έκδοση του ως άνω δικαιολογητικού, υφίσταται συνυπευθυνότητα των δύο συµβαλλοµένων,τόσο του επιτηδευµατία παροχής υπηρεσιών (εκδότης), όσο και του επιτηδευµατία λήψης υπηρεσιών
(λήπτης).
8. Ο επιτηδευµατίας παροχής υπηρεσιών πρέπει να επιδεικνύει την απαιτούµενη επιµέλεια και φροντίδα, για
την καλή και στο πλαίσιο της νοµιµότητας, εκτέλεση των κάθε είδους εργασιών της αρµοδιότητάς του, τις
οποίες αναλαµβάνει για την ολοκλήρωση του συνολικού έργου. Επιπλέον, να διατηρεί τα έγγραφα που
ανήκουν στον επιτηδευµατία λήψης υπηρεσιών και τα οποία χρησιµοποιεί για την διεκπεραίωση αυτών των
εργασιών, µε τρόπο ώστε να είναι διαθέσιµα προς κάθε αρµόδια αρχή, χωρίς την διασπορά πληροφοριών σε
τρίτους. Στην περίπτωση που ο επιτηδευµατίας παροχής υπηρεσιών, αναίτια και µονοµερώς διακόψει την
συνεργασία και δεν ολοκληρωθεί το έργο, υποχρεώνεται σε εύλογη αποζηµίωση. Δεν οφείλεται αποζηµίωση
στην περίπτωση που οι παρεχόµενες πληροφορίες προς τον επιτηδευµατία παροχής υπηρεσιών
αποδεικνύονται ελλιπείς ή λανθασµένες.
9. Ο επιτηδευµατίας λήψης υπηρεσιών θα πρέπει να διαθέτει τα απαραίτητα δεδοµένα και στοιχεία που
θεωρούνται καθοριστικά στην διαδικασία εκτέλεσης του έργου. Αν µονοµερώς καταγγείλει την παρούσα
σύµβαση, οφείλει να καταβάλλει στον επιτηδευµατία παροχής υπηρεσιών, τουλάχιστον την αµοιβή που
θεωρείται δεδουλευµένη και αντιστοιχεί σε πραγµατοποιηθέν έργο. Στην περίπτωση που διαπιστώνεται
αδυναµία συνέχισης του έργου για λόγους που οφείλονται σε συρρίκνωση του κύκλου εργασιών, ή άλλης
αρνητικής πορείας οικονοµικών µεγεθών του επιτηδευµατία λήψης υπηρεσιών, θα επανακαθορίζεται η
ηµεροµηνία λήξης της παρούσας σύµβασης και θα καταβάλλονται οι δεδουλευµένες αµοιβές.
10. Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την ολοκλήρωση του έργου είναι η τήρηση των όρων της σύµβασης. Σε κάθε
περίπτωση για την επίλυση τυχόν διαφοράς, ή διαφορετικής ερµηνείας των συµφωνηθέντων, αρµόδια είναι
τα Δικαστήρια της πόλης (………….).
11. Οποιαδήποτε τροποποίηση των όρων της σύµβασης θα πρέπει να γίνεται εγγράφως, µε τήρηση όλων των
προβλεποµένων διαδικασιών.
Η χρονική διάρκεια της σύµβασης ορίζεται: από ………………..................... έως
……………….......................
12. Η παρούσα σύµβαση υπογράφεται σε δύο (2) αντίτυπα για να λάβει από ένα, κάθε συµβαλλόµενος. Με
την διαδικασία που προβλέπεται (παράγραφος 16 του άρθρου 8 του Ν 1882/1990 , βάσει της 1065606/7222/
ΔΕ-Β΄/18.7.2000 ΑΥΟ), θα κατατεθεί στις αρµόδιες ΔΟΥ, τόσο του επιτηδευµατία λήψης υπηρεσιών, όσο και
του επιτηδευµατία παροχής υπηρεσιών, Κατάσταση Συµφωνητικών, στην οποία θα περιλαµβάνονται στοιχεία
της σύµβασης αυτής.
Οι συµβαλλόµενοι
Ο Επιτηδευµατίας λήψης υπηρεσιών Ο Επιτηδευµατίας παροχής υπηρεσιώ

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σας!

Μια ερώτηση ακόμα, δεδομένου οτι δεν είναι επιχείρηση και είναι ένα απλό άτομο και δεδομένου οτι είναι για εργασία για αυθαίρετα μόνο, μπορώ να συντάξω κάτι τέτοιο που μου δώσατε και να το δώσω στην εφορία ή ισχύει μονο για επιχειρήσεις?

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα , η παραπάνω σύμβαση αφορά επιχειρήσεις ! Για τις συμβάσεις με Ιδιώτες που αφορούν 4014 κτλ δες στα υποδειγματα του παρόντος site .

----------

